# Cedar Wood for Stalls?



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I'm in the process of planning a barn and so far the wood for the stalls is the biggest issue. We're able to get some BEAUTIFUL cedar lumber locally (and not at the astronomical prices that box store lumber currently is) - but is it safe for horses? Will they chew it? Is there such thing as a horse-safe sealant? 

It will be an 8 stall barn, 12x12 stalls, and well ventilated - I'm also considering adding roofed 12x12 outdoor pens on the back of the stalls (at least on one side), that way if a horse needs to be stalled due to weather / injury they can still get some fresh air. 

Bedding will be gravel (working out which gravel is best) with Stall Saver over that and then pellets.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Cedar is safe for horses to have and be standing in...that said, there are different variations of cedar...red and white,depending upon which depends upon whether "safe or not" it seems I find reading different sources.
The issue some have depending upon how it is used is the pitch and oils it has are what make it smell so wonderful and look so rich...those oils also attach to horse coats and everything it touches...
Hooves would be shiny in appearance, but coats could be a mess possibly with stains and sticky.
There are other issues with cedar and horses some not think about...
In many articles referenced is mention of the smell being a irritant to the horses lungs and because of that caution is stressed and a animal by animal use as good for one may not be good for another...
That and kiln dried seems to be everywhere as even pine shavings not kiln dried are cautioned against...
One article of many referenced is below linked...








Horse Bedding - Facts on which is best for your horse.


Pine is Fine: 4 Myths About Pine & Cedar Bedding & Why it May Not Be the Best Option for Your Horse. Horse Bedding explained.




www.sani-care.com




Depending upon how and what it is you are using for....yea or nay is my answer and feeling on it..
I love the smell of cedar and the bug fighting properties it naturally offers...
That ability though is what makes me cautious of not exclusively for stall walls or as straight bedding would I use it.
In a tack room to protect my wool pads from moth infestation, hinder rodents and snakes in a feed room area...yes.
In a stall...carefully and not much of it used for the benefits of repelling...termites not like cedar either so base stall boards on a stall wall might work...
*🐴...*


----------



## betito (May 6, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Cedar is safe for horses to have and be standing in...that said, there are different variations of cedar...red and white,depending upon which depends upon whether "safe or not" it seems I find reading different sources.
> The issue some have depending upon how it is used is the pitch and oils it has are what make it smell so wonderful and look so rich...those oils also attach to horse coats and everything it touches...
> Hooves would be shiny in appearance, but coats could be a mess possibly with stains and sticky.
> There are other issues with cedar and horses some not think about...
> ...


I am a bit confused about Cedar pests!
Don't they affect the structure? Just a usual query that strike my mind.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Cedar is _*not*_ a pest/insect, it *is* a tree.
Hence the thread poster can have cedar boards cut at a local lumber mill to use in her barn she said.

If you refer to pests like termites and such, cedar woods with their aromatic scents are a deterrent to some pests but not all.
Cedar is also a deterrent to moths and that kind of insect that love to eat and destroy wool products which is why cedar "hope" chests are places to keep treasured mementos.
If you have wool clothing...coats, trousers and such keeping those clothes in a closet with cedar flakes is a deterrent same idea as mothballs but more pleasant a smell to many peoples nose.
🐴...


----------



## betito (May 6, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Cedar is _*not*_ a pest/insect, it *is* a tree.
> Hence the thread poster can have cedar boards cut at a local lumber mill to use in her barn she said.
> 
> If you refer to pests like termites and such, cedar woods with their aromatic scents are a deterrent to some pests but not all.
> ...


My Bad!
I took wrong word for research. 
Thanks for your clarification and correction to my point.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I found that my horses chew any cedar, either fence boards or stall boards. Kind of like eating popcorn, once you start it's hard to stop.


----------



## Fonollosa (Jul 3, 2021)

I personally use white cedar


----------

